# How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better



## Snouter (Sep 5, 2013)

There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?


----------



## ekrem (Sep 5, 2013)

There is no reason to convince any lesbian.
There are so many "normal" women out there, even the types you can offend and still get into her pants.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 5, 2013)

You can't. 

And being a lesbian isn't just about the sex anymore than being straight is.

Since that is the subject at hand, however;

Does the Vaginal Orgasm Exist? Experts Debate | Women's Sexual Health | LiveScience


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2013)

You think trying to convince a lesbian to have sex with you is the best use if your time?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh, here's one for the OP.

Polish woman wants to have sex with over 100,000 men - despite having a boyfriend - Mirror Online


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



Actually Snouter, I'm guessing that based on your name, as well as the bullshit you've posted thus far, YOU'VE never been able to give a single female an orgasm, even with strap on tools.

Of course, if you're looking for a way to be offensive to others, you picked a good start, but you really need to keep expanding your bigotry.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



A woman will have a more intense orgasm with someone she is attracted to than with someone she is not.

JMHO.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 5, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, here's one for the OP.
> 
> Polish woman wants to have sex with over 100,000 men - despite having a boyfriend - Mirror Online



I read about that a few days ago. There is only one word for her - slut.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



Level 7... is that the one where you hand her a pillow, the neighbors call the cops anyway and she wobbly walks for some time afterwards..?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 5, 2013)

If she can still walk, you're doing it wrong.

Or talk, for that matter.

Or open her eyes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 5, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> If she can still walk, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Or talk, for that matter.
> 
> Or open her eyes.



This is without drugs or alcohol ya know..

..and it's round one


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 5, 2013)

> How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better



Conservative men would disagree, they love lesbian sex.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative men would disagree, they love lesbian sex.



Conservative men prefer moral integrity and classic qualities.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



one of the less ridiculous OPs on this board.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



Is she the butch or femme type? Are you just trying to hit that once or long term relationship?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you convince an obvious trollish moron that lesbians are not lesbians for the sex?
So..if a gay man tells you that you can get off better in his ass - are you going to become gay?


----------



## Surfer (Sep 5, 2013)

Dykes are creepy


----------



## ZenBubba (Sep 5, 2013)

Promising level 7 orgasms puts a lot of stress on an encounter by itself. Using it as a inducement to a woman that prefers other women is likely to frustrate everyone.

Of course you could go for the trifecta and make your offer to a stranger on the subway. 

Post pics.


----------



## Surfer (Sep 5, 2013)

Most men don't realize most women don't need them or their d*cks to have a magnificent orgasm. They think the vagina is our most sensitive sexual "organ". They don't know the clit is like a penis and the vajayjay is like their balls--nice to be rubbed, touched etc but the real power is in the clit. Stimulate it enough and you get an orgasm that feels like your uterus is blowing out of your vajayjay. Just sayin...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 5, 2013)

What an inane thread.

I hope all of you have enjoyable sex lives.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> What an inane thread.
> 
> I hope all of you have enjoyable sex lives.



Thanks Jake---you too !


----------



## Sallow (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



You don't.


----------



## editec (Sep 5, 2013)

Reading our fellow posters thoughts on sex and women is like returning to 6th grade boys locker room.

Do you guys actually know any women?

Of course I do not mean know in the biblical sense.

The answer to that is _very _obvious.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative men would disagree, they love lesbian sex.



You mean watching it, right?  LOL

That's always bugged me, I've known so many men who hate gay men, but if you mention two women getting it on they get all excited and want to watch.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 5, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Most men don't realize most women don't need them or their d*cks to have a magnificent orgasm. They think the vagina is our most sensitive sexual "organ". They don't know the clit is like a penis and the vajayjay is like their balls--nice to be rubbed, touched etc but the real power is in the clit. Stimulate it enough and you get an orgasm that feels like your uterus is blowing out of your vajayjay. Just sayin...



Whoa!!!  Very straightforward talk.

And true.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 5, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better
> ...



Yeah, sure.


----------



## Surfer (Sep 5, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Whoa!!!  Very straightforward talk.And true.



I know, right? I don't edit. I speak the truth.


----------



## rdean (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



What do you know about "normal"?


----------



## rdean (Sep 5, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better
> ...



In an open stance behind airport bathroom stall walls?


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 5, 2013)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



What the hell does that have to do with the question at hand, bozo?


----------



## Flopper (Sep 5, 2013)

If this thread is meant to be taken seriously, it fails.
If it's meant to be amusing, it fails.
If it's meant to be nonsense, it succeeds.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 5, 2013)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



The vision obviously haunts and excites you, you think of it soooo often..


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2013)

> How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better



I'm too busy trying to get it from my wife (more than a couple of times a week) to be worried about lesbians.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



I don't.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

Ropey said:


> > How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too busy trying to get it from my wife (more than a couple of times a week) to be worried about lesbians.



Yep, my penis was retired in 2002 by my wife.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

Flopper said:


> If this thread is meant to be taken seriously, it fails.
> If it's meant to be amusing, it fails.
> If it's meant to be nonsense, it succeeds.



yes, mind altering substances are the culprit.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2013)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



you left out toe tapping morse code for, let's perform lewd acts of homosexuality whilst pretending to be heterosexual.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Democrats with their homophobic attitudes hanging out and exposed...


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, yes!! And that's why democrats are fighting against marriage equa - er, ... wait. No, that's not right.

I think you stuck the shoe on the wrong foot again, Lumpy.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I'm bi, so how does that work?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 6, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



OMG, you've really out done yourself this time, LOL.


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 6, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?
> ...



Have you had sex with many people you were not attracted to? Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Oh, yes!! And that's why democrats are fighting against marriage equa - er, ... wait. No, that's not right.
> 
> I think you stuck the shoe on the wrong foot again, Lumpy.



...and that's why Democrats feel free to make homophobic statements, right.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Rename yourself Gollumglow...you love and hate yourself, obviously..


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



Of all humanoids on this stinking earth.... why is it that you have to convince a lesbian ...of all people?

Why do you make life so hard for yourself?

Why do you want to be a loser so bad? A lesbian?   Oh pleazzzzzeeeee


----------



## Politico (Sep 6, 2013)

Girls don't like you we get it. No reason you'd have better luck with the swing hiters.


----------



## rdean (Sep 6, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Believe me, 

Conservative men prefer moral integrity and classic qualities in an open stance behind airport bathroom stall walls?

is just as serious as the topic at hand.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2013)

> How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better



For lesbians lesbian sex is both normal and better.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 7, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



Frist the man should demonstrate the utmost respect for the lady. He should tell her he loves children and believes in marriage before sexual relations. Then he should invite her to a Bible study. If this is the right lady, things should work out.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, because a lesbian would be willing to have a bunch of freaks pray over her in the hope she might become straight...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 8, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.



Neither can you.



> It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



No woman is ever going to drop her drawers for you.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 9, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Yes, because a lesbian would be willing to have a bunch of freaks pray over her in the hope she might become straight...


Well, at least it is the homosexuals that believe God fearing Christians are freaks. The Christians only see the homosexual as a sinner. And that is a real difference in attitude....


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 9, 2013)

What the fuck is a level 7 orgasm?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What the fuck is a level 7 orgasm?



It's when the police show up to investigate...


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What the fuck is a level 7 orgasm?



Something he made up to sound sophisticated.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah..................I'm wondering what a "level 7" orgasm is myself.

I mean............................with the women I've had the pleasure to be with, there were never "levels" of orgasms, she told me that she came or she didn't.

And, we didn't count the intensity, we counted the numbers she had.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 10, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?
> ...



This of course is after the man gets into this time machine and goes back to the 18th Century.   

Not that it will do him any good, since men and women were having non/pre-marital sex then as well, and long before that. As were lesbians having lesbian sex.    

The Christian battle against sex and intimacy has been long and futile.


----------



## Surfer (Sep 10, 2013)

Most men don't have a clue about what turns women on. They think shoving their d*ck into her does it. Hint: it doesn't.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 10, 2013)

rdean said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



are you implying there is something wrong with being gay?


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 10, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



obviously in the typical flip flopping fashion that is so familiar to liberals


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 10, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> What the fuck is a level 7 orgasm?



I don't know. I consider them all 10s.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 10, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



*"How do you convince a 'lesbian' that normal sex is better"*


You don't. You MYOB and leave them alone. `Sides, I heard some former heterosexuals, who became lesbians, on a talk show one time, saying there is NOTHING as good as lesbian sex.  

I don't want to "go there" to find out. Happy enough with things as they are.


----------



## Surfer (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> are you implying there is something wrong with being gay?



God said that queers are abominations and will not go to Heaven.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2013)

Even by low rw standards, this  thread is ultra dumb. Sounds like certain men can't quite measure up. 

Not at all surprising though that they're trotting out "god" as a defense for their own stupidity.


----------



## Smilebong (Sep 10, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a level 7 orgasm?
> ...



Same here. Mine are all 10's.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2013)

Snouter said:


> There is no way a lesbian can give another lesbian a level 7 orgasm.  It is physically impossible even with a strap-on.  How do you tell that to a lesbian without offending her while at the same time trying to get into her pants?



Other than the mechanics you suggest are not correct, why would you even discuss this with another person?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 11, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > are you implying there is something wrong with being gay?
> ...



She did?  Was her bush burning at the time?  Maybe it was the LSD or, maybe the wiring in your brain is AC/DC and your fantasies seem real to you?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 11, 2013)

You know..................there is NOTHING in the Bible against lesbian sex, nor is there anything about it being bad to be bisexual if you're a woman.

Trust me..................it isn't there.

As far as a man being better at sex than a lesbian?  Sorry, but lesbians have all the same lady parts that their partner does, and they know EXACTLY what makes them get all tingly, as they've already experimented with it themselves.

Men have to learn through trial and error, or if they're smart, they ask the woman what she likes and doesn't, and are also intelligent enough to listen to directions.

Nope...................can't see it.........................lesbians are most likely better at making love to a woman than a man could ever be.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 12, 2013)

Only a virgin teenager would ask a ridiculous question like this.


----------



## NLT (Sep 12, 2013)

Snouter is trolling you all. I know snouter from another board. He actually can be pretty funny at times.


----------

